
Ask HN: Should I use standardised CV formats or custom made? - IgorRinkovec
I am applying for a couple of SWE jobs at large companies. I have a custom designed one-page CV with my branding on it.<p>Should I use that one or create one based on a common template such as Europass? I feel like those are too generic, but I heard recruiters prefer standard formats because they are easier to scan.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
wmeredith
Large companies: go standard format unless your a designer or something.

